# Long-haired and short-haired?



## Speedy2662

Hey there, I am very confused about these two - I need pictures of both the long-haired and short-haired, and tell me which one is which please...
I am going to pick a puppy soon, but I want one that's like this: 








Please help me out  And please post a few pictures, so I can see better  Thank you!!!:doggieplayball:


----------



## Madjukes

That's not a long-haired, lol.


----------



## Speedy2662

That's good, I want a short-haired, but please let me see a few pictures with captions telling me if they're short-haired or long-haired. thanks


----------



## dylano

That does not look like a short haired or a long haired. To long to be short haired and to long to be short haired  I'd say its a medium haired.

I have a Long haired puppy, but its not as long as other long haired german shepherds. 

Best bet is to look at both parents and their coat


----------



## Speedy2662

dylano said:


> That does not look like a short haired or a long haired. To long to be short haired and to long to be short haired  I'd say its a medium haired.
> 
> I have a Long haired puppy, but its not as long as other long haired german shepherds.
> 
> Best bet is to look at both parents and their coat


That's a great idea!! I haven't thought of that. Thanks!!!


----------



## hattifattener

there may be longhaired pups even in litters of standard coated parents.
that's recessive gene.

two littermates of my longhaired dog have standard coats,other two are long haired.

look at each individual puppy!


----------



## rooandtree

this is what a long haired looks like


----------



## msvette2u

I think the OP means, how they look as puppies.


----------



## rooandtree

well the pic he posted wasnt a puppy


----------



## rooandtree

long hair pup


----------



## m1953

Long haired GSD,s are recessive in the German showlines. The picture you posted is a short haired. Is that the mom or dad?


----------



## Mary&Stella

Long Hair puppy :wub:


----------



## hattifattener

long hair at 7 weeks.


----------



## m1953

Mary&Stella said:


> Long Hair puppy :wub:


So cute


----------



## Bear GSD

hattifattener said:


> there may be longhaired pups even in litters of standard coated parents.
> that's recessive gene.
> 
> two littermates of my longhaired dog have standard coats,other two are long haired.
> 
> look at each individual puppy!


She's right you can have both Long Coats and Stock (short) coats in the same litter. Make sure that you tell your breeder what you are looking for.
Is your mom still on board with your puppy, she hasn't backed out yet?
Good Luck and let us know when you get your puppy!


----------



## Bear GSD

rooandtree said:


> this is what a long haired looks like


How did you get a picture of my dog? hahaha!


----------



## Speedy2662

Hehe, thanks guys. I prefer puppy pictures, yeah.
All of you are posting long-haired. 
Let me see some short haired ones ;D


----------



## rooandtree

my pup at 10 weeks...short hair


----------



## m1953

rooandtree said:


> my pup at 10 weeks...short hair


Beautiful pup


----------



## meldleistikow

These are my dogs as pups and as adults (well almost, the fluffy one is 8 months). You can clearly tell which is long-haired and which is short-haired as pups.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Seems like the fuzzy ears in the puppy tend to be the give away for long haired.

That said, some long coats are WAY more coated than others, like a rough collie.


----------



## Piper'sgrl

Piper at 12 weeks, 5 months and 6 months long stock coat
Zeus 3 months, 5 months and 9 months short stock.


----------



## Piper'sgrl

zeus 3 months and 5 months to add to my previous post


----------

